# Happy Thanksgiving Day !!



## ccheese (Oct 13, 2008)

Today is Thanksgiving Day in Canada. To all my Canadian friends [Alex Neil]
I'd like to wish you a good day. Say.....Do you guys do the turkey thing ???

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

I only partly no what thanks giving is but il say Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 13, 2008)

We do the turkey thing , its the bsame thing here as over the border except its to early to get Xmas shopping


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving! And as Pb said, it's the same, just earlier, and I don't know why that is.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving my friends..!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy turkey day. Eat some turkey and dressing for all of us.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2008)

Like 109 Roaming, I'm not sure exactly what Thanksgiving Day is, although of course I've heard of it, but, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanksgiving in the US is where you stuff yourself full of way too much food (Roasted Turkey, Stuffing,mashed Potatos and gravy, cranberry sauce, Bread rolls, and to top it off Pumpkin Pie. Then you drag your sorry, overstuffed backside to the couch and watch Football. 
It is not a true Thanksgiving holiday until you have eaten so much that you have to un-button the top of you trousers from overconsumption in order to sit down again. Am I forgetting anything?

Happy Thanksgiving my Canadian friends.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving guys!

Man I can't wait until our turkey day!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 13, 2008)

I love Thanksgiving, Now my favorite Holiday of the year. Used to be the 4th of July, but my Mother passed on the 4th of July a few years back so it just is not the same to me.
Can't wait to sink my teeth into that Thanksgiving Turkey!!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 13, 2008)

Ah, the food holidays. 
Turkey for Thanksgiving and Xmas.
Ham for New Years and Easter.
Just wish I could eat like did when I was much younger.


----------



## v2 (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving !


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy Mother Fu*king Thanksgiving Fellas!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving - hope ya don't get adgida!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving Day to our neighbors to the north!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2008)

Happy belated TG to our northern buddies!


----------

